# [Škoda] Your favorite Škoda automobile



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

New Skoda Roomster seems to be a nice car. COMING IN 2013!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The Skoda verision of VW Caddy ? same chassis ?


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

NordikNerd said:


> The Skoda verision of VW Caddy ? same chassis ?


Seems more like a Skoda version of the Touran to me.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Škoda 720 (1973)







.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Škoda Tudor (2002)







.


----------



## duozhuchen (Nov 7, 2012)

Skoda Auto is very practical.
I like the practical, less fuel cars.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Mr Bean ditches £3million supercar and gets behind the wheel of... a Skoda!*
Rowan Atkinson was spotted driving £18,000 saloon car to the shops








.









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Rowan-Atkinson-ditches-3m-supercar-Skoda.html


----------



## josip.b (Apr 16, 2015)

My favorite Skoda is Felicia, not mentioned in poll


----------

